# evap small leak(p0440), Vent control Valve(p0446)



## Muddcow128 (Nov 28, 2003)

I just bought a 97 Maxima SE. The other day my check engine light came on. Took it in and was told it was the vent control valve and an evap small leak. The dealer reset the codes, and said to keep driving it until it came back on, and then make an appt. I don't feel I have been getting the best fuel economy and have been wondering if it has anything to do with this. And if he is right that it is okay to keep driving with these issues. Has anyone had a simliar experience or advice. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2003)

*Ignition coil*

Do anybody know if the ignition coils on maxima 1995 can be used on maxima 1992? Please I'd like to hear from you guys.

Thanks.
Kafira.


----------

